# Scholarship



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

Scholarships for Filipinos, in Australia? is that really true?


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

No of course not. Unless the Phillippine government gives out scholarships for international study - there are no scholarships. Australian universities do not give out scholarships for international students - if you cannot afford international study - you do not do it.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Today Future Unlimited Study in Australia International Student Competition started


----------

